# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  نجوم  تسجيلات الزعيم لموسم 2017 م  حتى الآن  . . .

## الصاااااقعة

*






الوااااااااااااااااااااالى الغااااااااااالى



 محمد عبدالرحمن  ( مهاجم )



السمانى الصاوى سعدالدين ( طرف ايسر / وسط ايسر )



جلال ابراهيم ( طرف ايمن ) 



محمد حقار ( طرف ايسر )



التاج ابراهيم ( طرف ايمن )


*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*عبدالله على ابوعشرين ( حارس )



عصام عبدالرحيم ( حارس )



منجد النيل ( حارس )



عاطف خالد ( وسط متقدم / مهاجم / طرف ايمن )


علاء الدين يوسف ( جوكر وسط / دفاع )



كلتشى اوسونو ( مهاجم ) 



كونلى اودونلامى ( متوسط دفاع )


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور يالصاقعة على الابداع
وربنا يوفقهم

*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*شكرا  صاقعة النحم ، بالتوفيق للنجوم ااحمر
                        	*

----------

